# Advice on winery opportunities



## NicolaUK (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. My husband (American) and I (British) are looking to make a move to either Spain or Portugal in the next 18 months. My husband is very interested in working for a winery or vineyard (he is from California wine country and has experience), but we are not sure where to start looking for opportunities. Does anyone here have any advice or information to get us started? We are open to a move into any area and are trying to get our ducks in a row in terms of what is available before we start focusing in on specific places.

Thank you so much for any help or advice you can offer!

Nicola


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NicolaUK said:


> Hello everyone. My husband (American) and I (British) are looking to make a move to either Spain or Portugal in the next 18 months. My husband is very interested in working for a winery or vineyard (he is from California wine country and has experience), but we are not sure where to start looking for opportunities. Does anyone here have any advice or information to get us started? We are open to a move into any area and are trying to get our ducks in a row in terms of what is available before we start focusing in on specific places.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help or advice you can offer!
> 
> Nicola


Well, everybody equates Spanish wine with Rioja, but that province only produces 10 percent of Spain´s wine - there are vineyards (bodegas) all over the country. There is a good summary of the varieties and regions on Wikipedia Spanish wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Spain has had a very bad reputation winewise, due to vast amounts of exported plonk in the 60s and 70s, but this is changing now. There is an emerging view that Spain is the new Italy, and quality is improving all the time. Hope you manage to catch the rising tide!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NicolaUK said:


> Hello everyone. My husband (American) and I (British) are looking to make a move to either Spain or Portugal in the next 18 months. My husband is very interested in working for a winery or vineyard (he is from California wine country and has experience), but we are not sure where to start looking for opportunities. Does anyone here have any advice or information to get us started? We are open to a move into any area and are trying to get our ducks in a row in terms of what is available before we start focusing in on specific places.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help or advice you can offer!
> 
> Nicola


Google bodegas España and you'll have thousands of websites come up and you'll get the contact info from them.

Bodegas range from this one

*Bodega Marqués de Riscal, Rioja Alavesa, Frank Gehry *












To this one from the 18th century

http://www.emprendedoruniversitario.es/tl_files/eupics/Fachada exterior Matarromera.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the wines from the Ribera del Duero region. Here's a list of the bodegas of the region: Ribera del Duero



If anyone is interested and in the Aranda del Duero area, it's neat to check out their Medieval Bodegas. Bodegas de Aranda
There's a bar in downtown Aranda that lets you go right into theirs. The wine and pinchos are worth visiting for!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They have started to produce red wine in Cadiz now, which is quite a recent thing so they may be looking to expand? I will do my best to increase demand ...

II Muestra De Vinos Tintos De La Provincia De Cádiz


----------

